
How to Always run Python 3 from Bash - aogl
https://ao.gl/how-to-always-run-python-3-from-bash/
======
downerending
Better: Always use the _python2_ and _python3_ commands; never _python_.

Same with _pip_ , etc.

~~~
erik_seaberg
This. As long as python3 cannot detect and run python2 code, they are distinct
languages, and no matter which you want just "python" is not a reliable way to
get it.

